# 20.5.2 Release Notes



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I got this update this afternoon on my one of my Premiere boxes:



TiVoMargret said:


> Early tomorrow we will begin authorizing boxes for the 20.5.2 update. If you would like to be one of the first to receive this update, there is still time to sign up for the Priority List: http://tivo.com/priority (ignore the incorrect reference to 20.4.8 on the page). If not, your box will be updated in August.
> 
> Here are some changes in this release:
> - You can now turn on a "Recordings" category in My Shows if you want a flat list of all of your recordings, sorted by date or name. Press the A button in My Shows to customize your categories.
> ...


I saw it posted in the Roamio forum, so I thought I'd put it here in case someone couldnt find it


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=530236

Linked.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i received the update this morning, thanks for starting a separate premiere thread. :up:


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

Got the update on both my Premieres early this morning.
One thing I noticed is I can no longer get Info on Manual Recordings after the update.
In other words, before the update:
In My Shows I was able to press OK and enter into the Info page of a Manual Recording.
Now when I select a Manual Recording in My Shows and press OK nothing happens.
If I press the Right Arrow nothing happens either.
Pressing Play still works. The Manual recording plays fine.
Regular recordings from the Guide don't have this issue. Only the manual ones.
I thought there was something wrong with the remote or my TiVo at first.
Then I noticed this occurs on both my Premieres.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just check my only manual recording and info was there by both access methods.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

eddieb187 said:


> Got the update on both my Premieres early this morning...One thing I noticed is I can no longer get Info on Manual Recordings after the update...Then I noticed this occurs on both my Premieres.




JoeKustra said:


> I just check my only manual recording and info was there by both access methods.



i checked 2 manual recordings from this morning, one recurring, the other a one time, and both showed full program info.


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

The recordings I have the issue with are all Manual Repeat recordings.
I will try a Re-Start and see what happens.


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have season 3 of Americans sitting on my Tivo (13 episodes). I watched one via online.tivo.com last night (S3E01) while I was doing some work on my computer. Tonight I go to watch S3E02 on the Tivo (remember, this is a *recording*) and I get the following error:

--- [snip] ---
Error playing a recording

The TiVo box was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel you don't receive.
--- [/snip] ---

I verified that I can watch that episode from online.tivo.com and from my Tivo Mini. I cannot watch any of the other season 3 recordings as well. I can watch the S1 and S2 episodes via streaming.

After the error, the window doesn't show any video from live TV (even though it was showing before I attempted to play). I can watch other recordings (non Americans) on this Tivo.

Anyone else experience anything like this?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jaj2276 said:


> After the error, the window doesn't show any video from live TV (even though it was showing before I attempted to play). I can watch other recordings (non Americans) on this Tivo.
> 
> Anyone else experience anything like this?


yes, a few months back. try deleting the episode, recover it from recently deleted, then try playing it again. this worked for me & others with the error.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This may not be related, but I seem to remember that the programs with the error were from a season's worth of recording in a folder. Perhaps when a season is done, the metadata, or some of it, gets removed from the TiVo database and something causes the TiVo to get confused. I don't know why a deletion/restore fixes it. I also don't know why my Mino has a blank box when viewing My Shows if the internet isn't working. But it does.


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

FWIW; attached are screen shots of the 'clock' location using the SD & HD menu using this 'beta' firmware.

The elapsed time is kinda nice, but why can't that be included in the time bar??


----------



## Rick313 (Mar 29, 2009)

I received this update yesterday, and the first thing I noticed was the *Beta Software Release* subtitle on the TiVo Central screen. What's up with that? I did not request to be added to the priority list or to be a beta tester, and I've never known TiVo to push out beta releases to users who are not part of their beta testing program. Is this a new strategy for TiVo or just a mistake?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rick313 said:


> I received this update yesterday, and the first thing I noticed was the *Beta Software Release* subtitle on the TiVo Central screen. What's up with that? I did not request to be added to the priority list or to be a beta tester, and I've never known TiVo to push out beta releases to users who are not part of their beta testing program. Is this a new strategy for TiVo or just a mistake?


I wonder how someone gets to be a beta tester? That said, 20.5.2 is not a beta release and has been pushed out to everyone. What's your System Information show for version?

Does it go away if you do a restart?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> I wonder how someone gets to be a beta tester? That said, 20.5.2 is not a beta release and has been pushed out to everyone. What's your System Information show for version?
> 
> Does it go away if you do a restart?


To be a beta tester just go here and sign up: https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/

I think everyone has this same thing. When you switch over to the SD menus you see the words "Beta Software Release" under Tivo Central.

Software Version 20.5.2-01-2-746

When you switch back to the HD menu it disappears. It doesnt go away after a restart.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rick313 said:


> I received this update yesterday, and the first thing I noticed was the *Beta Software Release* subtitle on the TiVo Central screen. What's up with that? I did not request to be added to the priority list or to be a beta tester, and I've never known TiVo to push out beta releases to users who are not part of their beta testing program. Is this a new strategy for TiVo or just a mistake?


I have two theories:

A tester screwed up and didn't report this issue in the final production release of 20.5.2, probably by not doing any testing of the SD menu paths at all.
TiVo is ratcheting up trying to discourage the use of the SD menus on Premiere.
We'll never know, of course, but I favor #2 as more exciting but suspect #1 is more likely.


----------



## Rick313 (Mar 29, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> What's your System Information show for version? Does it go away if you do a restart?


Version 20.5.2-01-2-748. It does not go away after restart.



ej42137 said:


> We'll never know, of course, but I favor #2 as more exciting but suspect #1 is more likely.


I suspect that you're correct on both counts. This appears to have been an oversight by the developers, but at the same time, TiVo seems to be doing everything they can to prompt people to switch from SD menus to HD menus.

My main problem with the HD menus is that you cannot turn off folders in *My Shows* like you can with the SD menus. I prefer to watch shows in the order that they were recorded, but it's more difficult to determine that with folders enabled. If TiVo would at least allow the folders to be sorted by the date of the oldest recording that would help. By default, the folders are sorted by the date of the newest recording.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Rick313 said:


> Version 20.5.2-01-2-748. It does not go away after restart.
> 
> I suspect that you're correct on both counts. This appears to have been an oversight by the developers, but at the same time, TiVo seems to be doing everything they can to prompt people to switch from SD menus to HD menus.
> 
> My main problem with the HD menus is that you cannot turn off folders in *My Shows* like you can with the SD menus. I prefer to watch shows in the order that they were recorded, but it's more difficult to determine that with folders enabled. If TiVo would at least allow the folders to be sorted by the date of the oldest recording that would help. By default, the folders are sorted by the date of the newest recording.


I think you can do that now. Select recordings rather than all in the left menu. There's also sorting option in folders.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rick313 said:


> I suspect that you're correct on both counts. This appears to have been an oversight by the developers, but at the same time, TiVo seems to be doing everything they can to prompt people to switch from SD menus to HD menus.


If they did it on purpose, the purpose being to discourage people from using those offensive SD menus, then it wasn't a mistake.

By the way, the *Recordings* selection on *My Shows*, new with 20.5.2, gives you back what are most missing since OnePass was introduced. Although I still think that watching all shows in the order broadcast when you have a TiVo means you are stuck in an old paradigm. Kind of like reading an encyclopedia front to back.


----------



## YELLOWCAKE (Nov 24, 2011)

Got this update July 31st. Now recordings are getting deleted left and right when it said I was only in the 50% full range. Now it's down to 38%. 
This isn't cool. The delete folder is also empty. History just says it was deleted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulinepro (Aug 3, 2015)

Did anyone else lose pyTivo functionality with this Beta Software release update? My PC can see the Tivo, but the Tivo can't see the pyTivo shares.


----------



## Rick313 (Mar 29, 2009)

UCLABB said:


> I think you can do that now. Select recordings rather than all in the left menu.


Thanks for the tip. I had not found that option. I can live with that. :up:



ej42137 said:


> Although I still think that watching all shows in the order broadcast when you have a TiVo means you are stuck in an old paradigm. Kind of like reading an encyclopedia front to back.


Yeah, it's not for everyone, but it helps me avoid spoilers, and since the beginning of one show it frequently tacked onto the end of another show, it allows for a smooth transition.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Add this to the 'list' of glitches from the 20.5 update;

Every day, apparently some get greeted with this even though the 'list' is correct. TiVo's CSR confirmed it is a known issue.
No change was made and from all indications the list is still correct.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

videobruce said:


> Add this to the 'list' of glitches from the 20.5 update;
> 
> Every day, apparently some get greeted with this even though the 'list' is correct. TiVo's CSR confirmed it is a known issue.
> No change was made and from all indications the list is still correct.


I have six of them so far, one a day, on a Roamio Basic, being used OTA. Neither of my other TiVos (cablecards) get this message.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

This is on a Premier not a Roamio in the 'Premier' sub-forum.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I have six of them so far, one a day, on a Roamio Basic, being used OTA. Neither of my other TiVos (cablecards) get this message.





videobruce said:


> This is on a Premier not a Roamio in the 'Premier' sub-forum.


I can't tell if you were directing that reply to me, but it seems you are, so...

My point was I am also getting these messages, and it's on a Roamio. So it's not JUST Premiers getting the incorrect message.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

My bad, sorry about that. I read the post wrong (like so many others seem to do on forums.)

I tried to get some feedback from the CSR I spoke to, but couldn't other than he admitted (after some prying) that it was a known issue. I checked guide for the full 2 weeks and all the stations I have in my list have good data both OTA & CATV.


----------

